# 6th September: Doncaster IHS Show



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Any more info on this, 
Who going ? 
Do you have to be a member to get in etc ? 
How much to get in ?


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

I should be going £2.50 to get in


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

We have a table as usual; we'll be selling our misting sytems, natural decor, and other amphibian supplies. Andrew has a table selling his surplus CB Amphibians.

You don't have to be a member to get in but members do get in a 30mins earlier than non-members.


> *Society / Club members* £2.50 Adults, £1.00 Children
> *Non Members* £5.00 Adults, £2.00 Chidren
> _(all Children under 12 are free)_.


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

do you know if there going to be any dart frog breeders?


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

May i ask,..member to what,..this forum?,.

plus, is there beetle larva for sale??


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

the-life-of-nick said:


> May i ask,..member to what,..this forum?,.
> 
> plus, is there beetle larva for sale??


IHS member. Dont have to be but gets you in 30 mins earlier and cost is halved.

Unable to answer other q!!

Dave.


----------

